# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: كاربرد wxWidgets چيه؟

## complexcoding

دوستان سلام
كاربرد wxWidgets چيه؟ آيا براي ساخت نرم افزارهاي زيباست؟
ممنون

----------


## complexcoding

تا الان 70 نفر بازديد كردن يك نفرم جوابمو نداده!! يا من خيلي سوالم سخت بود يا روم به ديوار بقيه بي سواد تشريف دارن؟ كه فكر مي كنم گزينه سوم يعني هيچكدام درست باشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولي خودم فكر مي كنم كاربردwxWidgets براي ساخت كنترل هاي خشگل روي فرم با سي پلاس پلاس و زبان هاي ديگه هست !! درست گفتم ؟ آيا با توجه به كيوت كه اينقدر خوب ظاهر نرم افزار رو مي سازه احتياج به يادگيري اين كتابخانه هست؟ 
ممنون
*
*

----------


## brightening-eyes

یه کتابخونست که باهاش میشه کنترل رو فرم گذاشت.
حالا میتونه خشگل باشه یا زشت
برنامه نویس تعیین میکنه که چه جوری باشه
به صورت پیشفرز از حالت دیفالت ویندوز استفاده میکنه
ولی یادت باشه که این کتابخونه cross-platform هستش یعنی هم رو ویندوز و هم رو لینوکس و هم رو مک و سیستم عاملهای دیگه اجرا میشه.

----------

